# Which Sig for Concealed Carry?



## Prussian

Greetings All,

I am a Sig fanatic who just recently turned 21. The logical next step in my life is, obviously, to obtain a concealed carry permit and begin utilizing it. I LOVE the 220, 226, and the 229 (all of which I have shot in varying calibers) but am unsure about which one I should purchase as a CCW. I'll be honest, I am biased in favor of the .45 220 but have never attempted stuffing it down my pants and keeping it there for several hours. Thoughts???

Just to give a little background, I'm 6'6", 250 lbs, and live in Seattle where layered clothing is a way of life.

Thanks!


----------



## gunluver

Have you thought of a Sig 239? Single stack mag makes it a little thinner, easier to conceal.


----------



## dondavis3

Layered clothes make it easy to hide, but I actually get tired of carrying anything heavy whether on my belt or shoulder holster or horizontally in the small of my back.

I've carried in all of those positions when I was a policeman and to me they got old fast.

I now carry a Sig Sauer P230 in .380 caliber and it's light and easy to conceal.










My other carry gun when it's cold and I've got bulky clothes on is a Kimber Pro CDP II in .45 caliber, it's kinda heavy, but a great gun.

As you think about what you want to carry just remember heavy gets old fast.

Good luck on your search.

:smt1099


----------



## SaltyDog

gunluver said:


> Have you thought of a Sig 239? Single stack mag makes it a little thinner, easier to conceal.


+1 I have the P239 SAS Gen 2 and the slim design hugs the hip a little better than my P229 and it is a little shorter and lighter. It is a sleek SIG with snag less custom work on the slide and trigger guard.

Downside (to some) it only has a round capacity 7+1 in 40 S&W (my caliber)/357 and 8+1 in 9mm.

Great shooting hand gun. I was worried the accuracy may be lessened with the shorter 3.6" barrel but that wasn't the case. Shoots as well as my Glock 23 and P229.

I just recently purchased it and I carry it in a fanny pack during the summer and this winter I plan to carry it either in the Sig CC coat or on the hip.:smt023


----------



## KingAirDriver

I'll be the oddball and say P6! It's not too big and conceals well, and you can find them for half the price of a new Sig, yet with all the Sig goodness! Just a thought. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I carry a 229 sometimes. It's not too big or heavy. The P6/225 also would carry pretty well.


----------



## Prussian

Thanks everyone. That's why I come to the best and the brightest!!!


----------



## YFZsandrider

I'll be carrying my 228 as soon as it comes. Thinner than the 229, although only available in 9mm


----------



## Todd

I'm 6'5, 235, so we're close to the same build. I carry a Sig P229 SAS Gen 2 in a Galco Royal Guard holster all day without any comfort or concealment issues.


----------



## dosborn

If you would be satisfied with .380, the 232 would fit the bill. If the demand keeps up, they will probably make the 232 in 9mm., it's big enough.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 dosborn

I own and carry a Sig Sauer P230 or a Sig P232 or a Walther PPK/S - all shoot well and are very deadly if you know how to shoot them accurately.

:smt1099


----------



## James NM

If I were to CC a Sig, it would be in the following order:

P250
P239
SP2022, or whatever it is that they call the Sig Pro.


----------



## Spazz

Lm a similarly sized fellow seattle resident and i carry my p220 everyday. works just fine in an iwb holster also love my galco vertical shoulder rig. The gun conceals surprisingly well but I'll be honest I'm getting rid of it for a 228 or 229 in 9mm. I find the weight isn't an issue but I've been carrying it at work for 2 years too so I've gotten used to it...


----------



## HidnSig40

*Ccw*

I just bought the P250 in .40 S&W for Concealed Carry. I will carry it on the hip with the Sig Paddle holster for the 250 and see how that feels for a while or until more carry options become available.


----------



## banjar

I carried a P220 carry for over a year with no problems. Now I carry a G36 and didn't realize how heavy the P220 was. After you get use to the extra weight it will be unnoticeable and you will miss it when its not there.


----------



## photoshooter

The P6/225 is a dream but you're limited to 8 rounds/9mm. If that's an issue my next choice would be 228/229.
Well actually my next choice would be a 239 but you're still limited by the single stack mag.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I just picked up a P6/225 for $400 at the gun show this weekend. It's a little rough looking but for the price figured I'd give it a chance. In terms of feel and balance I like it a lot. If it proves to be a shooter then it would be worth having the slide refinished I think.


----------



## DennisE

Having had around 10 SIGs at one time or another my personal favorite for CCW is the 239 SAS Gen2. I caary one in 9mm in a Milt Sparks VersiMax2 IWB holster. Dennis


----------



## MT Wallet

I have a p229r with the rail and sig nite sights plus an extra hi cap13 rd mag

The gun for me is heavy but to me the accuracy makes up for it

I think the added wt over other guns makes it very stable

Heard you can also get a super hi capacity mag that holds 17 rds 

Mine is a 9mm


----------



## Growler67

MT Wallet said:


> Heard you can also get a super hi capacity mag that holds 17 rds
> 
> Mine is a 9mm


The 17 round MecGar mags are hard to come by these days since SiG has gone to an 18 round format. X-Grip is workng on a new adapter that would allow these to be used with a cosmetically appealing appearance. Right now you can use these magazines without ANY problems. They just stick out unattractively from the base of the grip. When the new X-Grip adapters arrive, modding the 18 round mags will be easy to accomplish.

Here is a picture of my P228 with the 17 round mags and the X-Grip adapters.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Growler67 said:


> The 17 round MecGar mags are hard to come by these days since SiG has gone to an 18 round format. X-Grip is workng on a new adapter that would allow these to be used with a cosmetically appealing appearance. Right now you can use these magazines without ANY problems. They just stick out unattractively from the base of the grip. When the new X-Grip adapters arrive, modding the 18 round mags will be easy to accomplish.
> 
> Here is a picture of my P228 with the 17 round mags and the X-Grip adapters.


+1

MT Wallet, also you can pick up some MecGar 15 round 228/229 9mm mags that are a flush fit and, cosmetically will look the same as your factory 13 rounder. That is, if you didn't want to go the route of having a longer grip by using those 17 or 18 rd mags previously mentioned.


----------



## MT Wallet

Growler67 said:


> The 17 round MecGar mags are hard to come by these days since SiG has gone to an 18 round format. X-Grip is workng on a new adapter that would allow these to be used with a cosmetically appealing appearance. Right now you can use these magazines without ANY problems. They just stick out unattractively from the base of the grip. When the new X-Grip adapters arrive, modding the 18 round mags will be easy to accomplish.
> 
> Here is a picture of my P228 with the 17 round mags and the X-Grip adapters.


Wow 18 rd mags? That is good to hear Growler! And that adapter looks terrific

Your P228, knives and ammo look awesome too


----------



## MT Wallet

YFZsandrider said:


> +1
> 
> MT Wallet, also you can pick up some MecGar 15 round 228/229 9mm mags that are a flush fit and, cosmetically will look the same as your factory 13 rounder. That is, if you didn't want to go the route of having a longer grip by using those 17 or 18 rd mags previously mentioned.


Thank you YFZ, I actually would like to keep the stock look and size of my current set up

The 15 rd would be perfect because with one in the chamber it would be 16 and it would perfectly complement my other gun that also holds the same amount


----------



## oldphart

I carry a Sig 228. Conceals just fine.


----------



## rhino57

P239 in 9mm works for cc.


----------



## Viper

Tuefelhunden said:


> I just picked up a P6/225 for $400 at the gun show this weekend. It's a little rough looking but for the price figured I'd give it a chance. In terms of feel and balance I like it a lot. If it proves to be a shooter then it would be worth having the slide refinished I think.


I bought a P6 [4/80] about 1 1/2 years ago, and it's a great shooter, but until recently only with ball. It would nose down FTF about once per mag with HP because it was never designed to shoot them. I've been experimenting lately, and I think I've found a HP round that works - at least for eight straight mags. It's a Remington UMC JHP, and it has worked in the factory mag and a spare ProMag.

My gun is in very good shape, because I paid extra for a hand select, but I've never carried it because of the ammo problem. I always holstered one of my newer Sigs, or a S&W, or one of my Kahrs in warm weather. Today I have the P6 on my belt in a a BladeTec holster made for a P220, and it fits the P6 perfectly.


----------



## gunnersmith

When in a 9MM mood I carry a Sig 228 in an Alessi/Heine DOJ. Sadly the holster is not available any longer.


----------



## terese70

P239 9mm.


----------



## babs

Hi guys.. Yeah I haven't been in for a while. I was considering the same question actually.
The 250's seem to be hitting the market with steam.. I know I'd love a 239 for a carry piece, but looking for opinions on 250 subs. As much as I love my XD45C... I'm thinking it's just going to be too much bulk for typical daily carry.


----------



## terese70

I purchased a P250 Subcompact for conceal carry. I love the gun, but am waiting on a holster for it. When I started looking for holsters I found that nobody really makes them. I am having one made, so as far as actually carrying the gun I can't yet say, but it's acurate at the range and a lot of fun to shoot!!


----------



## coolram04

*P226*

I carry my p226 DAK 40S&W. It doesn't bother me having it in the small of my back for long times. I can say that you shouldn't go smaller than a 9mm, unless you plan on doing headshots.

Do your homework and decide which one works better for YOU....


----------



## archull

The only Sig I would think of ever using for a CCW would be the P238, doesn't have a ton of knock down but its small and goes bang if you need it to. I love my sigs but they are no where near a good conceal carry weapon. They shoot accurate, reliable, love to shoot them but they are fat and over sized to carry in anything else than a side holster.

Can you carry them?? yes, will you carry it daily if its not comfortable?? No. Therefore get something that you will keep at your side at all times, not something that you will just carry every now and then.


----------



## terryger

i carry a 229 in .357 with hogues and trijicon.

the secret service recommendation was good enough for me :smt023


----------



## redbarron57

I carry a P239 tactical in 9mm and I perfectly happy with it. capacity is 8+1 and Im happy with that.


----------



## mattdillon

When my permit gets here hopefully in October I will be carrying the P239 SAS Gen II 9mm in a Crossbreed Super Tuck with a spare mag on the weak carry side.


----------



## sig225

Depending on how and when you intend to carry, the 239 would be one the the best choices for overall ease of carry. I currently have a P225, which is also the single stack mag, and it's great, due to the slim profile. 
I'm a fan of all SIGS, but especially the single stack non railed models .... :smt023


----------



## mattdillon

sig225 said:


> Depending on how and when you intend to crry, the 239 would be one the the best choices for overall ease of carry. I currently have a P225, which is also the single stack mag, and it's great, due to the slim profile.
> I'm a fan of all SIGS, but especially the single stack non railed models .... :smt023


I am a Sig guy as well. I have not looked at the P225, but got my two tone 239 about a month ago. I am going to put the Hogue rubber finger grips on it. I have the Hogue aluminum on it now and like it fine, but want to try out the rubber for the 239. Since my hands are on the big size the rubber grips may offer a better fit for me. My only concern is how the grip will respond to the holster. I still have about 6 weeks before I can legally carry so I can do some home trials with it to see.


----------



## SigP229R

_I rotate between my P229R and my P6. Although for the most part the 229 in ,40 cal. is my EDC._


----------



## SigP229R

Tuefelhunden said:


> I just picked up a P6/225 for $400 at the gun show this weekend. It's a little rough looking but for the price figured I'd give it a chance. In terms of feel and balance I like it a lot. If it proves to be a shooter then it would be worth having the slide refinished I think.


_The P6's are great shooters but you did get bit a little on price cause they are selling on J&G for around 329. Mine is one of the best shooters I have ; I get tighter groups with it than any of my other pistols. To the original poster I carry a 229R everyday. You should consider a quality holster and belt for any pistol you are considering that will make a big difference in how they carry._


----------

